# Fin de contrat sans Pajemploi



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues.
Je n'ai pas eu de fin de contrat depuis un moment, et là je vais en avoir 2 le 31 Août 2022.
Il me semble avoir vu passer que maintenant les PE avaient davantage de choses à remplir quand ils saisissent le volet PAJEMPLOI à la fin du contrat.
Notamment une case qui demande : "est-ce une fin de contrat ?" (ou un truc dans le genre).
Fin Août, les PE vont donc cocher cette case. Mais ensuite, que se passe-t-il ? Peuvent-ils s'arrêter à cette case, ou bien est-ce que ça va les envoyer vers d'autres pages où ils vont devoir rentrer tout un tas de choses afin que le site génère les documents de fin de contrat ?
Car en fait, les documents de fin de contrats sont déjà prêts. Ils attendent gentiment dans une petit pochette plastifiée que je remette tout aux PE le 25 Août. Donc aucun intérêt que Pajemploi s'en charge, surtout que ça risque d'être faux. 
Les PE peuvent-ils décider que Pajemploi ne leur demandent pas 2 pages de renseignements et ne calculent rien ?
Pour celles qui sont déjà passées par là, merci d'avance.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Oui effectivement il y a une nouvelle page qui souvre
Ca permet de pouvoir inscrire la prime de fin de contrat et l'iccp

Pour le reste je pense que c'est facultatif


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*Merci ASSMATZAM*
On est d'accord que du coup dans le salaire net *on ne met que le salaire* (mensualisé, majoré d'une éventuelle régul ou minoré d'un éventuel CCC pour absence), mais sans y inclure l'ICCP.
Et qu'elle on la met sur la ligne dédiée.
Et que maintenant on ne met dans la case "nombre d'heures" que les heures liées au salaire. On ne fait plus de calcul pour y intégrer des heures reconstituée pour l'ICCP ?
Merci.
(J'espère que ça va un peu mieux chez toi  😘 )


----------



## isa19 (21 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
oui, on met le salaire , le nbre  d'heures lié au salaire et les jrs activité qui correspondent au salaire. A part on met l'ICCP  et la prime de rupture qui elle est en brut (non imposable).


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est tout à fait ça


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
J'avais souvenir d'une publi que tu avais faite en juillet l'an dernier à ce sujet. Mais évidemment plus moyen d'aller sur l'ancien forum.
Du coup en attendant les réponses ici, j'étais allée voir si je ne trouvais pas l'info moi-même.
Et je me suis aperçue que tu étais une référence. En lisant un article, les dates de fin de contrats (23 et 30 juillet), le style, j'ai reconnu un copié-collé de ton post de l'an dernier 😂


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui j'avais eu 4 fin de contrats entre le 31 juillet et le 31 août


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Mon style est inimitable


----------

